# Renvex Labs Reliable?



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Looking into buying some Test Prop from my source and the lab is Renvex. Been some bad reviews (me included, got gyno symptoms on "var" wtf?) But I've also heard a lot of g2gs. What are peoples thoughts?


----------



## LH1992 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ive used his dianabol and it was brilliant. Ive used pharma dbol (naposims) and it reminded me of them. Ive used his Sust 300 too which seemed ok not better or worse than other ug labs really


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

UkWardy said:


> Looking into buying some Test Prop from my source and the lab is Renvex. Been some bad reviews (me included, got gyno symptoms on "var" wtf?) But I've also heard a lot of g2gs. What are peoples thoughts?


If you've had a bad review on it yourself and heard or more bad reviews, why would you even consider it lol.


----------



## LH1992 (Dec 31, 2011)

True lol



Suprakill4 said:


> If you've had a bad review on it yourself and heard or more bad reviews, why would you even consider it lol.


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

iv never heard any bad reviews?? im using renvex test at the moment and it seems to be good?


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

spikedmini said:


> iv never heard any bad reviews?? im using renvex test at the moment and it seems to be good?


Me too, although I have seen one report on here that their orals are bunk.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> If you've had a bad review on it yourself and heard or more bad reviews, why would you even consider it lol.


Because I don't know if I can definitely say I had gyno, might of been my mind playing tricks, but I did get some really good pumps and strength gains from it, that's why I was hoping someone could shed some light on them, don't here much about them that's all with the lab being recently new.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Shaftie said:


> Me too, although I have seen one report on here that their orals are bunk.


Their orals var & winny got tested and they both came back legit


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

@LuciusWR

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/265468-renvex-winstrol-gtg.html

Maybe someone is faking Renvex bottles?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

Used these guys on numerous occasions all gear was legit. They are not very well known but i have a feeling someone is trying to discredit them, don't listen to it.

test c, test e, winny, var, dbol, all legit, usually shipped in brown glass bottles with hologram sticker over the seal, sometimes use brown plastic bottles.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone tried there t400


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

cooltt said:


> Used these guys on numerous occasions all gear was legit. They are not very well known but i have a feeling someone is trying to discredit them, don't listen to it.
> 
> test c, test e, winny, var, dbol, all legit, usually shipped in brown glass bottles with hologram sticker over the seal, sometimes use brown plastic bottles.


I heard they are starting to use plastic bottles now to reduce weight?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> I heard they are starting to use plastic bottles now to reduce weight?


Sounds sensible, either way all sources and labs have their bloopers from time to time.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Hoping they are good, all my gear for my first cycle is renvex from reliable source. Black plastic bottles with hologram stickers.


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Anyone tried there t400


I'm on their Test Multidose 400mg/ml, it's good.


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

cooltt said:


> Used these guys on numerous occasions all gear was legit. They are not very well known but i have a feeling someone is trying to discredit them, don't listen to it.
> 
> test c, test e, winny, var, dbol, all legit, usually shipped in brown glass bottles with hologram sticker over the seal, sometimes use brown plastic bottles.


In that thread I linked to I don't see any hologram on the bottle ... maybe that explains it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

Shaftie said:


> In that thread I linked to I don't see any hologram on the bottle ... maybe that explains it.


My gear always has but that's not to say it's a must. It's just a small one stuck between the lid and the bottle about the size of a 5p. I wouldn't worry labs aren't always consistent in their packaging.


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

This (finally) arrived, will post what it's like soon.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Shaftie said:


> This (finally) arrived, will post what it's like soon.
> 
> View attachment 153424
> 
> ...


Do we think it was more likely probably meant to be 'Turinavex'


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

Ha! Who knows? :laugh:

It's 'Turniavex' in the photos on the website I bought from too, but in the text there's only mention of turinabol.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Shaftie said:


> This (finally) arrived, will post what it's like soon.
> 
> View attachment 153424
> 
> ...


Look forward to hearing how it is.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

have some of there, winstrol was running 50mg a day before and strength shot up.


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

troponin said:


> Look forward to hearing how it is.


Have just finished my Gen-Shi tbol which was very good, if this is as good as that I'll be very happy.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone have any pictures of their var or dbol? The actual tablets? Think I was given dbol instead of var..


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

Your post made me realise I should have had a pic of the tbol tabs.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Shaftie said:


> Have just finished my Gen-Shi tbol which was very good, if this is as good as that I'll be very happy.


What kind of cycle/gains did you get with that if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

Hard to say yet, I only had enough of the Gen-Shi stuff for a few weeks, switching to Renvex as the source seems easier to deal with. But I knew it wasn't complete bunk just from the pumps etc. Every type of oral I've taken so far makes me a little jittery, like caffeine does; can't say I like it but at least it's a useful indicator that there's something in the tabs!

4 tabs of this Renvex stuff gives the same sort of buzz so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Currently taking their anavar.. price seems a little too good to be true. I haven't taken anavar previously but I have done the same cycle without. With the addition of it, I can't say I'm seeing much at all. May be low dose or bunk.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Anyone have any pictures of their var or dbol? The actual tablets? Think I was given dbol instead of var..




Var 50mg tabs


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Anyone have any pictures of their var or dbol? The actual tablets? Think I was given dbol instead of var..


How does that look compared to yours?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Shaftie said:


> How does that look compared to yours?


Mine where a slighted darker orange with no line through them. im at work at the moment but theres a picture up in another Renvex thread I made.


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

My Renvex tbol seems g2g, a little stronger than the Gen-Shi stuff if anything, pumps are similar but now getting proper muscle-seizing cramps. My glutes cramp when I sit, my calves cramp when I stand, and my neck is cramps when I lie down! :lol:


----------



## stew909 (May 27, 2014)

I've been on Dianavex for the past 4 weeks going as high as 80 mg a day and not really feeling a right lot...Manufactured 01 / 14.

My source is sending me the latest batch as replacement. I've switched to anavex at 100 mg a day, will see how that goes.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

stew909 said:


> I've been on Dianavex for the past 4 weeks going as high as 80 mg a day and not really feeling a right lot...Manufactured 01 / 14.
> 
> My source is sending me the latest batch as replacement. I've switched to anavex at 100 mg a day, will see how that goes.


I'm running the same batch Dianavex at 50mg a day and getting amazing pumps in the gym after one week and my strength has just started to shoot up rapidly. Also gained 11lbs first week on cycle (probably all water.) Weird you aren't feeling it mate!

Got to say not had one single side effect so far though.


----------



## BigArt23 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey guys new to this site and using roids. I started using Renvex Labs DBOL last week at 40mg a day. I haven't felt any strength gains or size gains. I added Renvex Labs T400 today into my cycle. I used 150MG since it was my first time injecting ( in the buttocks ). I felt the main types of pain from where I shot it a lil sore but went away within 10 minutes. Now my dilemma is I haven't felt anything on the DBOL tabs at 40mg a day when will I feel or notice anything? especially with me adding T400. And how is everyone getting on with their product?


----------



## stew909 (May 27, 2014)

It is weird. All reviews point to it being a good product. But at 70 to 80 mg a day for 4 weeks and a 4 pound weight gain. Something doesn't add up.


----------



## stew909 (May 27, 2014)

40 mg is enough mate if it's correctly dosed. First d bol run I did 30 mg and it blew me up...

You'll know when the d bol takes hold. Massive gym pumps, muscles just full all the time. Give it another week and see how it goes. I've sent a sample to wedinos. Should have the results soon. It will show us any active ingredients but sadly will not show if they are correctly dosed...


----------



## BigArt23 (Jul 6, 2014)

Purchased DBOL and the T400 from Renvex labs been running the dbol for 10 days now and haven't seen any gains and im at the gym 5 days a week for a lil bit over an hour. As well as the T400 I know it takes a while until its in your system and all that but I have what feels like a small swollen bump in my glute. Once again im new to all this but that's my take on it so far.


----------



## BigArt23 (Jul 6, 2014)

New to this so trying to figure my way around it but 40 mgs of dbol and 1cc of t400 a week and going on 10 days haven't gained a single ounce .. not sure I feel any stronger. HELP!



stew909 said:


> 40 mg is enough mate if it's correctly dosed. First d bol run I did 30 mg and it blew me up...
> 
> You'll know when the d bol takes hold. Massive gym pumps, muscles just full all the time. Give it another week and see how it goes. I've sent a sample to wedinos. Should have the results soon. It will show us any active ingredients but sadly will not show if they are correctly dosed...


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

BigArt23 said:


> New to this so trying to figure my way around it but 40 mgs of dbol and 1cc of t400 a week and going on 10 days haven't gained a single ounce .. not sure I feel any stronger. HELP!


I used same batch as you and I'm 11 pounds heavier after seven days on dbol and test, strength is going through the roof as well.

Is your source reliable? Is your diet and training on point?


----------



## BigArt23 (Jul 6, 2014)

Great to hear that this labs gear works. I get in about 2500-3000 calories a day work out a lil bit over an hour a day 5 days a week.



SelflessSelfie said:


> I used same batch as you and I'm 11 pounds heavier after seven days on dbol and test, strength is going through the roof as well.
> 
> Is your source reliable? Is your diet and training on point?


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

BigArt23 said:


> Great to hear that this labs gear works. As far as my source I get it from . Quick to respond to questions, ships out right away and from all the research ive done and pictures ive looked at, seems that the gear is legit. I get in about 2500-3000 calories a day work out a lil bit over an hour a day 5 days a week.


Better remove that link ASAP ...


----------



## BigArt23 (Jul 6, 2014)

just did .. but curious how come? new to this site not sure how it all works.


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

BigArt23 said:


> just did .. but curious how come? new to this site not sure how it all works.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/22635-advice-new-members-regarding-buying-steroids.html


----------



## BigArt23 (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice lookin out .. much appreciated.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Do you think its worth getting their tbol then?


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

troponin said:


> Do you think its worth getting their tbol then?


I do, although I can't account for the mixed opinions on their other stuff.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

I can vouch for the dbol, took 50mg one hour pre workout today and I felt like my head was going to explode..... Also beat my personal best for one rep max on bench.

As for the test enanthate my muscles are hardening after one week and my mood is changing.

I can definitely vouch for the sore **** I'm getting from pinning the ****! Killing me today!


----------



## hardmadegains (Mar 28, 2014)

Yep I can vouch for there gear too I was apprehensive to begin with but there dbol and test e has worked a treat ran it 550mg week 60mg day but I found its better at 40, lost all my appetite! Source recommended and I'm glad I took word


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Currently using their tren a, think I'll stick to the tren again next year


----------



## Tren King (Jul 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> Currently using their tren a, think I'll stick to the tren again next year


So its definetly legit ?


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

just coming off renvex used there test/tren for 17 weeks now can defiantly say it legit.

Now time to cruise on some pharma test


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Tren King said:


> So its definetly legit ?


Definitely I never heard of it when I considered buying it but all the reviews I read were positive not one negative one!


----------



## IAmRich6Million (Dec 21, 2013)

did you use their t 400 dude?


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

Got some renvex bar and test e. Source recommended them and heard good stuff about them round ere but the anavex came in a black plastic tub with no seal ?

All the others here have an orange lid is it g2g or bunk. The tablets themselves are orange. Top side is flat bottom.side has a scored line through the middle will out up pics once I learn how to. What do you guys think?


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

View attachment 162929
View attachment 162929


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

View attachment 162929


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

@Gainz given I can see the packaging I'm guessing you have ordered them online. Were the pots full off cotton wool? It's to stop the pills rattling about and your gear being stolen. That's why there is no seal.

Your other boxes off nolva and armiidex are the same as mine so they are fine.

Also can't PM you as you won't be able to reply. But did you order from a .biz site? (don't say it's full url just a yes/no) If so they are fine. Companies just change their packaging.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

sammym said:


> @Gainz given I can see the packaging I'm guessing you have ordered them online. Were the pots full off cotton wool? It's to stop the pills rattling about and your gear being stolen. That's why there is no seal.
> 
> Your other boxes off nolva and armiidex are the same as mine so they are fine.
> 
> Also can't PM you as you won't be able to reply. But did you order from a .biz site? (don't say it's full url just a yes/no) If so they are fine. Companies just change their packaging.


i have used .biz and we are all good


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Jalex said:


> i have used .biz and we are all good


Love it - got loads of free test p from orders which I will never use though. Unless I go down the tren route and don't wanna risk the long ester monster incase I can't take it like a man.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

sammym said:


> Love it - got loads of free test p from orders which I will never use though. Unless I go down the tren route and don't wanna risk the long ester monster incase I can't take it like a man.


Yeah, well I was going to run test e with var or dbol cycle but got the free test p.

So now just running test E with test p kickstart and finisher, works out much cheaper for me and only one compound which is always good. Not sure if I'm gunna miss out a lot on the gains front though


----------

